# How to improve your 5* rating



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

So, what other businesses did you promote during the trip?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> So, what other businesses did you promote during the trip?


Didn't


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Didn't


Neither did I. I got the same thing on my feedback today too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> So, what other businesses did you promote during the trip?


I mean, I may have said, "Have you tried that new restaurant? It's really good." Does that count? I suppose that would be promoting another business.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I mean, I may have said, "Have you tried that new restaurant? It's really good." Does that count? I suppose that would be promoting another business.


SHAME ON YOU!!!! Don't you know UberDiner is about to go live?!?!?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm totally confused though, 9 five stars out of 10 rated trips. How can your average be 5.0 then? Not questioning you, just think their template report cards are for shit!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm totally confused though, 9 five stars out of 10 rated trips. How can your average be 5.0 then? Not questioning you, just think their template report cards are for shit!


The five-star rating is only for the past week. The 'X five-star reviews out of X' info is from the past TWO weeks. That's how the reported average can be 5.0 while the X out of X is different.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

How do you get that report card. ?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm totally confused though, 9 five stars out of 10 rated trips. How can your average be 5.0 then? Not questioning you, just think their template report cards are for shit!


Because
1. 1 person hasn't rated yet, or
2. The 5-star is for this past week, and the 9/10 stars are for the past 2 weeks.

But i agree, their report cards are shit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But i agree, their report cards are shit.


Make sure you get mommy to sign it and turn it in with your homework tomorrow morning.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Neither did I. I got the same thing on my feedback today too.


They're obviously starting to worry about people self-promoting or promoting Lyft.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

first off, just because they include that, does NOT mean y our passenger complained, it means pax in your market have complained.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 9802


um, okay, so are you ever going to answer the title?



CommanderXL said:


> The five-star rating is only for the past week. The 'X five-star reviews out of X' info is from the past TWO weeks. That's how the reported average can be 5.0 while the X out of X is different.


it's still not accurate
my summary last week gave me a rating for the past week, however, for x out of x trips, it said i received "none out of none rated trips in the past 2 weeks". Prior to last week, i didnt drive for 2 weeks. However if i drove last week, which i did, common sense says that should be included in the 2 week span. 
so its not all gravy what you read in the summary


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The report cards are crap. Ours are broken, I seem to get exactly 4.8 every time for the last few when I know my rating has been up and down. As long as I'm over the line I really don't care since I never seem to get any comments. If Uber actually cared, they would not let someone leave a 1 or 2 star without a comment. There has to be some reason why you thought the ride was so bad!


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

I too, received the same thing except the rating. 
"*Professionalism* Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip"
And my rating isbelow average which is 4.62. "On the bright side, you received *10* five-star reviews out of 13 rated trips in the past two weeks."
Really would like to know when did I ever promoted other business to the PAX during the trip???
I'm just confused.....smh


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

I got the same comment,I think Uber just put something down every week


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

LOL
I thought I was the only one to receive that feedback, didn't realize it is a generic template. To be fair, I have been shamelessly promoting Lyft to Uber passengers who I feel are likely to tip.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 9802


Uber didn't list if the drivers expect the same from the riders!!!! ::))


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The report cards are crap. Ours are broken, I seem to get exactly 4.8 every time for the last few when I know my rating has been up and down. As long as I'm over the line I really don't care since I never seem to get any comments. If Uber actually cared, they would not let someone leave a 1 or 2 star without a comment. There has to be some reason why you thought the ride was so bad!


Drunk rider rates the driver 1 star plus a comment.
It should NOT be valid at all. We are all human and we do have biases, rating systems are NOT accurate and create conflicts and unjustice, it is flawed.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 9802


What that mean is stop giving you lyft promo code.I think uber has secret riders


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What that mean is stop giving you lyft promo code.I think uber has secret riders


Oh no. If they have a mystery shopper and yes Uber does have them. If they caought you giving out a Lyft code or promoting Lyft they will deactivate you. There's no warning for that one, we've had several members who have gotten caought doing that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh no. If they have a mystery shopper and yes Uber does have them. If they caought you giving out a Lyft code or promoting Lyft they will deactivate you. There's no warning for that one, we've had several members who have gotten caought doing that.


It that when driver start promoting there own business like if they own a bussiness.One person said like talking about resturants I don't think uber cares about that. that just being friendly


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh no. If they have a mystery shopper and yes Uber does have them. If they caought you giving out a Lyft code or promoting Lyft they will deactivate you. There's no warning for that one, we've had several members who have gotten caought doing that.


It not what there saying about you it complaints riders say about driver in you city they say that everytime you rating are below average never got that email in till I had a bad week


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Didn't


I guess Uber kind of expects this even under the best conditions. Kind of their way of saying good job and don't even think of bringing up Lyft.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JLA said:


> I guess Uber kind of expects this even under the best conditions. Kind of their way of saying good job and don't even think of bringing up Lyft.


Well the best thing to do is run both apps and go with whoever pings you.Got to prefer lyft cause of the tipping options


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Riders don't want to hear you pitch another business because that makes them feel like they are not paying you enough, and even though they know they are not, and know they should tip you like they tip the door man, the waitress, the cab driver, bla, bla, bla, they don't want to be reminded that the uber driver is starving.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

When I see those weekly reports in my e-mail I delete them unopened.


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone told me if you have UberXL you get better ratings?


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 9802


I have never received any e-mail like this?


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Got that same cut & pasted by robot "professionalism" comment in my weekly, & it really pissed me off too.

On the flipside, actual rider comments can be helpful & even encouraging, if they have good things to say about their experience. Who doesn't like being appreciated?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you even care about your rating you are probably a new driver. Here are some helpful hints:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you even care about your rating you are probably a new driver. Here are some helpful hints:
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


I knew I was doing it right!


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/[/QUOTE]

Funny stuff.

Think we need some headgear added to the uniform section though. Perhaps something like Morgan Freeman wore in Driving Miss Daisy?..


----------



## OCGirl (Jul 27, 2015)

Well on my second week of driving, I only drove nine people, cause I was only on Uber Plus Platform, got like six cancellations one after the other within five minutes on starting my trip to get the pax and my rates went down horribly, and then, I got a comment that I really do not know how to take:
4.33★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*PROBLEMS REPORTED*
There were a few things your riders thought could be better. Here are some tips on how to improve:








*Professionalism*
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
On the bright side, you received *17* five-star reviews out of 20 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Thank you! Managed to get it home without overheating. I'm sure that fare isn't right, how do I pay you?"

*3YOUR WEEK IN REVIEW*


----------



## OCGirl (Jul 27, 2015)

I have never promoted any kind of business, so I have no idea what they are talking about, and that comment...I got two passengers asking me out, one of them want me to go with him to his boat, I respectfully declined their advances....what was I supposed to do, I tough I did what a professional should do, and then I get this ratings and comments...go figure!


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

many time their are uber spies riding, they may offer cash for the trip or ask question about uber be careful


----------

